# something that you feel inconvenient in everyday life?



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

do you guys have any ideas of wt u feel inconvenient in your life?
for example, u cant use the last little bit of toothpaste in the package
or you realize u hv no tissue after you take a dump


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

alexxa said:


> do you guys have any ideas of wt u feel inconvenient in your life?
> for example, u cant use the last little bit of toothpaste in the package
> or you realize u hv no tissue after you take a dump


If you're low on toothpaste use baking soda + hydrogen peroxide + optional a little flavoring like vanilla extract.

No TP? That why you keep the newspaper in the loo for as backup. > If that fails then use the empty TP tube.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

You can't use the last of any cream/lotion in a tube or bottle. Having a need to use these things a lot it is very annoying.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

The first 3/4 of a garbage can gets filled in less time than the last 1/4...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Pets always wait to puke or have an accident until just after you've steam-cleaned


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

trailblazer295 said:


> You can't use the last of any cream/lotion in a tube or bottle. Having a need to use these things a lot it is very annoying.


sure you can - just cut the bottle in half and scoop it out.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

having health issues that doctors havent figured out yet. very frustrating


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

teemee said:


> sure you can - just cut the bottle in half and scoop it out.


bingo...we have a winner!  

I keep the package of TP in the cupboard beside the toilet. When there's less than 6 rolls it time to buy more.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

When you have a Hubby that thinks the last 10 % of TP or Paper Towels is virtually useless and dumps them in the garbage pail....I fish them back out and use EVERY last piece! 

Im Scottish I don't waste ANYTHING!


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

What to do with that last little sliver of bar soap? Try sticking it to the next bar or throw it away?


----------

